# Unsupported format on USB Stick



## DavyT (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone any idea why i get the error message unsupported format when i try to play avi files on my dvd player via usb stick. If i play them on dvd disk they play fine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what kind of files are they?

can you be more specific on how you play the files?


----------



## DavyT (Nov 17, 2008)

The files are divx movies .avi or .xvid extensions for movies. The USB is 2.0. I was transferring the files onto a dvd disk but my portable dvd player reading disks. The dvd player has a USB drive, i thought i would just be able to play movies via that, but this does not appear to be the case. Hope this helps


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> i thought i would just be able to play movies via that [USB] ...


Thinking is good; I encourage it!  But reading the manual is also useful. For example, I just spent a moment looking at the manual for my DVDR, which has a USB port, and there is no indication that I should be thinking of playing movies from USB. What does your manual have to say about the issue?


----------



## DavyT (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks TerryNet, read the manual it says Support USB 1.1, you can put a MPEG4, MP3, JPEG, or VCD file into the USB port and play. The DVD file (*.VOB) can't play finely, because the BIT stream is too fast. 

I found that if i use Windows Media Player and that if it plays through that then i can synchronize the device and play it fine on the DVD player then. Just that it takes a bit more time but seems like my only option.


----------

